# Knurling Instructions



## bug_hunter (Aug 5, 2021)

I would appreciate it if someone is aware of an instructional description or video on knurling if they could point me in the correct direction.  I am working on a SB9c (1941) with a Armstrong, two wheel knurling tool.  Everything I've seen thus far is relate to a scissor type tool.

Thanks a bunch,

Greg


----------



## Jubil (Aug 5, 2021)

There are several you tube videos on knurling, both scissor and bump knurled. I’m sure you can find what you need there. And there are others here that know a lot more than I do on this subject, someone will help you out shortly.

Chuck


----------



## benmychree (Aug 5, 2021)

With the bump style knurl, I like to start the knurl at the right hand side of the part, start at about half the width of the knurl  to nearly full depth, when arriving at that point, engage the power feed and travel until the length desired is reached; subsequent passes may be required to achieve full depth.  This method avoids double tracking.  Decimal diameters work best with diametral pitch knurls (the most common) and odd diameters work best with circular pitch knurls, or so "they" say.  I use the same technique with scissor type tools.


----------



## Canus (Aug 6, 2021)

Google then download a copy of "How to run a lathe" by Southbend.  Should cover what you need as well as much more useable information on lathe operation.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 6, 2021)

Just search "bump knurling" on YouTube.  Here's one from some guy who doesn't really know what he's doing, but he gets the job done - kinda.  Anyway, that video will get you started, and from there, you can practice your own technique.  As for using charts and math to calculate the correct part diameter verses knurl wheel, don't bother - the knurling wheels will normally track on their own (path of least resistance).  Sometimes they won't, so you will have to turn the bad knurl off and just try again.  Just remember that when you engage your knurls, don't tip-toe around - crank them quickly to at least half of your desired depth (while the part is TURNING) and then engage the power feed.  Once engaged, do not disengage the knurls until you are done.  If you want a deeper knurl, stop and reverse the feed, then increase the depth.  And USE OIL!


----------



## Karlito26 (Aug 12, 2021)

I am no expert but this is how I knurl.  I have 3 different types of bump knurling tools. One is mounted in the tool post, one is an AXA #10 and one is from South Bend that resembles the AXA. 
I prefer the AXA#10. Anyway I start from the right. I bump up against the stock and I use my threading gauge. I will start at 1 on the dial. Once I finish my pass. I will start at 1 again until I get the desired effect I want.
This works for me so I will continue with this method. 
I still want to get the scissor type knurling tool when I get some funds....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 12, 2021)

Karlito26 said:


> . I bump up against the stock and I use my threading gauge. I will start at 1 on the dial. Once I finish my pass. I will start at 1 again until I get the desired effect I want.
> This works for me so I will continue with this method.


The fact that you are getting good knurls is not related to the use of the threading dial. The knurling rolls spin freely on their axles, so they are in no particular position when you start the pass. Once you have established the pattern, the rolls will follow the existing grooves.


----------



## jbaccell (Aug 13, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> The fact that you are getting good knurls is not related to the use of the threading dial. The knurling rolls spin freely on their axles, so they are in no particular position when you start the pass. Once you have established the pattern, the rolls will follow the existing grooves.


This is why when I knurl, I reverse the feed leaving the knurls in contact with the piece i am knurling.


----------



## SLK001 (Aug 13, 2021)

jbaccell said:


> This is why when I knurl, I reverse the feed leaving the knurls in contact with the piece i am knurling.



Once you are making good knurls, it's good practice to not disengage the knurls from the work until you are satisfied with the results.  Stopping the lathe and throwing it into reverse is also how I do it.  Also, always use lots of lube.


----------

